# Tutt'a un tratto



## krolaina

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei per favore che qualcuno mi spiegasse la differenza di uso fra "*tutt'a un tratto*", "*a un tratto*" e "*d'un tratto*" oppure se sono intercambiabili in tutte le frasi. Ad esempio:

_Tutt'a un tratto mi vide, ma non diede alcun segno di riconoscermi_

Se può anche dire "a un tratto mi vide.../d'un tratto mi vide...?

Grazie mille


----------



## L'equilibrista

A me sembrano tutti sinonimi.
Forse "d'un tratto" denota un registro linguistico un pochino più elevato degli altri due.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, sono intercambiabili


----------



## krolaina

Tutto chiaro, grazie mille.


----------



## Maximus99

Scusate se riesumo questa vecchia discussione.
Avrei una domanda:
Sarebbe corretto dire "tutt'ad un tratto" o se c'è la d eufonica bisogna mantenere la grafia slegata "tutto ad un tratto", così come "tutto a un tratto"?
Grazie a chi risponderà.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> Sarebbe corretto dire "tutt'ad un tratto"


Sì, secondo me sarebbe corretto. Del resto, anche ''tutt'a un tratto'' si legge e si dice più frequentemente di ''tutto a un tratto''.


----------



## Mary49

La D eufonica non dovrebbe andare davanti a "U".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> La D eufonica non dovrebbe andare davanti a "U".


Credo che non sia una regola così tassativa. La d eufonica è senz'altro preferibile tra due vocali uguali, ma anche il nesso ''ad un'' ha (avuto) i suoi estimatori. 

Google Books Ngram Viewer



> *Ad* *un* *tratto*, gli parve che la sua anima si mettesse a suonare


(Treccani alla voce 'tranquillo')


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per salvare capra e cavoli proporrei "tutto d'un tratto".
Ehm...in realtà io direi "tuttu de paru" ma quella è un'altra storia


----------



## Maximus99

Pietruzzo said:


> Per salvare capra e cavoli proporrei "tutto d'un tratto".
> Ehm...in realtà io direi "tuttu de paru" ma quella è un'altra storia
> View attachment 67772



Penso che si possa dire pure "tutt'un tratto" però non sono sicuro, poiché nei dizionari non lo trovo.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> "tutt'un tratto"


No, non ho mai sentito questa forma.

Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> ... ma anche il nesso ''ad un'' ha (avuto ) i suoi estimatori...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Per quanto mi riguarda, faccio un grand'uso della d eufonica. Non credo che vi siano regole stringenti in materia, ma solo consigli, come quello che ne raccomanda l'impiego solo davanti alla stessa vocale.  Ma perché? Da quando? Se per secoli grandi scrittori se ne sono serviti o al contrario l'hanno totalmente evitata, come Manzoni nei Promessi Sposi.  A me pare che i gusti e le preferenze personali abbiano la loro rilevanza. La cosa importante è non esagerare, finendo col rendere una frase cacofonica per l'eccessiva  presenza di d eufoniche, per il resto massima libertà, a parer mio.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> No, non ho mai sentito questa forma.
> 
> Google Books Ngram Viewer


Devi mettere "smoothing of 1" Google Books Ngram Viewer
i _tutt'un tratto_ ci sono, pochi ma ci sono "tutt'un tratto" - Google Search
- Sulla d eufonica Grammatica italiana - Uso della d eufonica


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> i _tutt'un tratto_ ci sono, pochi ma ci sono


Ho imparato una cosa nuova.  Comunque, data la sua rarità, io questa espressione ad uno straniero che studia l'italiano non la consiglierei.


----------



## lorenzos

Ma è lo straniero che chiede se lo si possa dire, e la risposta è sì "tutt'un tratto" - Google Search


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> la risposta è sì "tutt'un tratto"


La mia risposta sarebbe invece:
 ''È molto raro e non lo consiglierei.  La forma più idiomatica è _tutt'a un tratto_''.
Ma ovviamente ciascuno è libero di rispondere come meglio crede.


----------



## Maximus99

bearded said:


> No, non ho mai sentito questa forma.
> 
> Google Books Ngram Viewer



Se volessi dire "ciò che dobbiamo percorrere è tutt' un tratto" andrebbe bene l'elisione oppure solo la forma piena?
In alcuni casi si elide "tutto", così come si elide, in alcuni casi, "mezzo", ma anche quest'ultimo non so si possa sempre elidere davanti a vocali.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Maximus99 said:


> Se volessi dire "ciò che dobbiamo percorrere è tutt' un tratto" andrebbe bene l'elisione oppure solo la forma piena?


Sentiamo che cosa ti dirà Bearded, ma io non lo direi come te, bensì: _è un tratto unico o un unico tratto_. Sempre che abbia capito bene ciò che vuoi dire.


----------



## Maximus99

Olaszinhok said:


> Sentiamo che cosa ti dirà Bearded, ma io non lo direi come te, bensì: _è un tratto unico o un unico tratto_. Sempre che abbia capito bene ciò che vuoi dire.


 
Sì, intendevo quello.
So che in certi casi l'elisione è permessa in forme cristallizate da sempre nell'uso.
Leggendo qua e là non ho trovato un articolo che parlasse di questo argomento, cioè dell'elisione di "tutto",  ad esempio.
L'unica "regola" vista consultando il treccani è che "mezzo", per esempio, può essere eliso facoltativamente al femminile, ma niente a riguardo quando si tratta di maschile.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ecco un esempio di_ tutt'uno_:
TUTT'UNO O TUTTUNO? in "La grammatica italiana"
Per il resto, credo che ci si allontani troppo dalla domanda in OP.


----------



## Maximus99

Olaszinhok said:


> Ecco un esempio di_ tutt'uno_:
> TUTT'UNO O TUTTUNO? in "La grammatica italiana"


 
Anche quella, se non sbaglio, è una forma cristallizata e quindi giustificata, ma potrei sbagliarmi


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> "ciò che dobbiamo percorrere è tutt' un tratto"


Non mi sembra un'espressione molto chiara, e sicuramente non è idiomatica (come ha già osservato Olaszinhok).
Quanto alle elisioni, in italiano non ci sono regole fisse, però l'articolo di Wikipedia ti può sicuramente aiutare con utili indicazioni circa gli usi scritti e orali, le locuzioni fisse, ecc.:
Elisione - Wikipedia


----------



## Maximus99

bearded said:


> Non mi sembra un'espressione molto chiara, e sicuramente non è idiomatica (come ha già osservato Olaszinhok).
> Quanto alle elisioni, in italiano non ci sono regole fisse, però l'articolo di Wikipedia ti può sicuramente aiutare con utili indicazioni circa gli usi scritti e orali, le locuzioni fisse, ecc.:
> Elisione - Wikipedia



Ok, per quanto riguarda l'aggettivo mezzo ci sono regole fisse?
So che si può elidere al femminile, tipo "mezz'idea" ma non se dire "mezz'anno" sia corretto.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> per quanto riguarda l'aggettivo mezzo....


...dovresti aprire un nuovo thread, dato che questo si occupa di ''tutt'a un tratto''. Se ci mettiamo a discutere qui altri singoli casi di elisione, temo che finiamo ''fuori tema''.


----------

